# turn signal wiring harness,,97 0lds sihlouette



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a front drivers side turn signal that works some times,,not always. Socket looks like it got warm a couple times. How far back to the first factory connection does the wiring harness go? Can it be reached to replace? I dont like spliced up wiring since it generally fails too soon. Want to replace back to first connection. 97 Olds Sihlouette.


----------



## ccampbell (Dec 11, 2011)

I havent worked on cars for a while now but most autos wiring harrness go straight from the fuse panel to the component itself. So you might have to repaire the wire. best way to do it is with soder and shrink tube. The hard part is finding were.


----------

